# A possible return?



## Skoonk (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey so I haven't been here in about four years and remembered this place exists, so maybe I'll come back.


----------



## Gzhoom (Jun 30, 2017)

You absolutely should! I'm still new around here but everyone seems super cool.


----------



## Wartortle (Aug 2, 2017)

I've returned for the third time... It's a little sad that it's not as active as it was, but that just means we can rebuild.. feel free to come back. :D Everyone is welcome here.


----------

